
Using Ground Relays with Starlink - ryzvonusef
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m05abdGSOxY
======
ryzvonusef
> The early SpaceX Starlink satellites lack inter-satellite links planned for
> later versions. Can they still provide low latency wide-area communications?
> In this video I look at what might be possible using ground relays to hop
> from satellite to satellite around the world. > > > > For more details: >
> [http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/starlink/](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/starlink/)

